
Free Ebooks and Compilations - jesperht
http://www.oreilly.com/free/reports.html
======
jimnotgym
Just examining their meaning of free.

They are free to purchase if you give them your name and email. So free as in
'free beer'

They are however covered by copyright. If they are really free presumably I
could put them all on one site and let you download the whole 243 in one zip?

~~~
jimnotgym
Having looked at a couple it has lead me to also consider their meaning of
book. There may be books on here but there are mostly pamphlets and papers.

------
systems
is there anyway now to buy an oreilly ebook?

they stopped selling ebooks via their own website, you can access the books
online if you have a safari subscription, and you can buy kindle versions on
amazon

but i cant find anyway to buy simple pdf or epub ebooks from oreilly

very weird business decision in my opinion

~~~
ocdtrekkie
FWIW, if you haunt the Humble Book Bundle, you will end up acquiring a
significant percentage of O'Reilly's library over time. O'Reilly itself does
bundles there fairly often, and O'Reilly imprints like Make: and No Starch
have put all but a few books that they've published in the last several years
up in humble bundles.

One of the last bastions of good DRM-free eBooks is Pearson/InformIT, which
includes a lot of big ones like Cisco Press, Microsoft Press, Addison-Wesley,
Que, Sams, etc.

~~~
billpollock
No Starch Press is not an O'Reilly imprint. We have no affiliation with
O'Reilly. We do sell our ebooks through Safari though.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Somehow I had the impression, maybe you guys sold through O'Reilly when they
sold ebooks straight up too?

Thanks for the clarification! (And you guys rock.)

------
noarchy
I have an account on their site, but that apparently doesn't let me get these
books without having to manually enter my info... unless I've missed
something?

------
4d66ba06
Thanks for sharing. This one looks interesting: "Designing for Respect - UX
Ethics for the Digital Age"

~~~
napsterbr
I suppose this one is missing on LinkedIn

